# Edward Veale



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)

Edward Veal (or Veale), English Puritan (? - June 6, 1708), was a noted minister who served in both England and Ireland. He was ordained in 1657. He later served as a senior fellow at Trinity College in Dublin. He contributed four of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _What spiritual Knowledge they ought to seek for, that desire to be saved, and by what Means they may attain it_; 2) _How may we experience in ourselves, and evidence to others, that serious Godliness is more than a Fancy?_; 3) _What is the Danger of a Death-bed Repentance?_; and 4) _Whether the good Works of Believers are meritorious of eternal Salvation_. He wrote the commentary on Ephesians, James, 1 & 2 Peter and Jude found in Matthew Poole's Annotations. With Richard Adams, he edited and published Stephen Charnock's _Discourse on Divine Providence_ (1680) and with Samuel Clarke he edited and published the third edition of Matthew Poole's Annotations (1696).


----------

